
Facebook is fighting fake news ahead of South Africa elections, failed in USA - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/04/19/facebook-focuses-on-election-integrity-ahead-of-south-africas-national-elections/
======
milsorgen
The problems in South Africa are Mich worse than Fake News at this point I'm
afraid.

